# 3rd Cycle Questions about PCT



## JT929 (Mar 20, 2013)

New to the forum and I have questions about my third cycle. 

I'm getting ready to start Teste750mg+Tren600mg/wk. I plan to run Tren 12-14 weeks and run Test two weeks longer before getting ready to start my PCT. 

My first cycle I ran Teste500mg 12 weeks with no AI's or PCT.
My second cycle I ran Teste750mg+Deca600mg for 14 weeks with no AI's but I started HCG a week before my last injection of Test and Nolva 2 weeks after my last injection of Test. (I stopped Deca on week 12.) 

I have not had any issues with gyno during my past cycles. _I'm curious as to which AI's to run while on my Teste750mg+Tren600mg/wk cycle (if any), and which SERMs to use during my PCT. Is an AI necessary?_


----------



## gman10 (Mar 21, 2013)

Check out ANY section regarding "AI's" and or "PCT".......and black lion's supps.....


----------

